# indoor fat arrows for lower poundage



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

At 39# you've got so many options. You can go with a number of carbon or aluminum arrows. 2312's would work if that's what you want to go with. I'm sure any of the 23 diameter carbon arrows out there would work as well. Superdrive 23, Fatboys, PS23's, CXL 250's should all work full length with the right amount of point weight. The folks shooting 32-34#'s may be ok shooting CXL 150's even though they're not necessarily fat anymore. Full length CXL 150's with 145 grain points work for me at 36-37#'s. They're the old ones that are quite a bit fatter though. 

You've probably heard it before but speed is overrated. That's even more true indoors. You can get away with very slow arrows if your form is consistent.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

Generally score between fat and thin arrows do not differ more than a point or two either way. I use 2314 X7 @30.5" with 160 grain points 4" shield feathers at 50# OTF and still they show pretty stiff, but they do shoot 290+ scores in both practice and competition. I choose to use the alu arrows because on this side of the pond Stramit it the go to target material.
Brady managed pounding the middle with 2312, 150 grains and 30,5" with feathers 4 or 5". yet his draw weight is around 54#, so go figure... (should be really weak for him)

I did find a couple of things when comparing fat/slow vs thin/light; 
slow arrows tend to correct sort of sloppy but still OK releases fairly good for me, light arrows are more picky on release in my experience.
and conversely, light arrows don't really care about the bow arm where heavy arrows rely almost solely on it.

if your bowarm is not too good but your release is quite OK, go with lightweight carbon arrows
if you bowarm is world class and your release could use some TLC go with heavy aluminium.

if you go with alu's I suggest getting the RPS inserts and some screw in points, its a really cheap way to experiment with point weights.

2114 or 2214 might work nice for you with the right point weight

final note: do not look for point weights outside the 100-180 range, a too heavy point (180 and up IMO) is not at all forgiving.
Final final note: throw bare shafting with alu out of the window, and really look for what will work for you and your setup.
oh and do not touch button tension, leave it somewhere in the middle. No need for that if you're not looking to gain the last 0.1% improvement

CX x busters come in a wide range of spines all at 23/64 diameter


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

The Victory NVX 23 have spines to 500 and weigh 7.2gpi. Might be a good option.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Xbusters have proven themselves to be world class linecutter arrows, both in compound and recurve. Michell Gilbert set the current indoor women's recurve record with them a few years ago, shooting an amazing 592 on her way. 1 out of 1000 recurve archers would have said that was possible with those arrows, but she didn't care.

I'm finding the new CX Maxima RZ to be a very good compromise between diameter and forgiveness. They performed well enough for me and are light enough that I'm thinking I may use them for field and perhaps even outdoor target at 50M

2312's are a proven indoor performer, but you'd need quite a bit of point weight to tune them at 39#


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

damiaan said:


> Generally score between fat and thin arrows do not differ more than a point or two either way.
> 
> 2114 or 2214 might work nice for you with the right point weight
> 
> ...


SO many true and important notes.

Look for your Spine with alus where you are dead on and go one spine stiffer (wider in diameter). Then try to tune with point weight up to 150 grains. 
Forget the 23 diameter if you find your proper tuning shaft is around 21. This size difference is completely negligible unless you are an archer shooting 290s wanting to chase Brady...
:wink:


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Captain Kirk said:


> This size difference is completely negligible unless you are an archer shooting 290s wanting to chase Brady...


ha I love this. 
I'm fine with my carbon ones, grouping is acceptable on 18m although they're slightly out of tune with current 120gr points. 
the other folks just came back from their first official tournaments and got kinda overly excited for competitions, they're already gearing up for the next one which is 1month away from now.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Xbusters have proven themselves to be world class linecutter arrows, both in compound and recurve. Michell Gilbert set the current indoor women's recurve record with them a few years ago, shooting an amazing 592 on her way. 1 out of 1000 recurve archers would have said that was possible with those arrows, but she didn't care.
> 
> I'm finding the new CX Maxima RZ to be a very good compromise between diameter and forgiveness. They performed well enough for me and are light enough that I'm thinking I may use them for field and perhaps even outdoor target at 50M
> 
> 2312's are a proven indoor performer, but you'd need quite a bit of point weight to tune them at 39#


I like the X-Busters as well. Those are my go to indoor arrows (see my signature line). LT


----------

